# precharged split system heatpump



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if the cond/evap and line set are precharged..you just connect the locking nuts and they piece the brass seals as you tighten it....there is no need for a Vacuum pull.as long as the line set isn't opend they the freon is there


----------



## brandonmcginnis (Feb 14, 2010)

In his case, only the condensing unit is precharged. You will absolutely need to vacuum the lineset and coil after making your connections and prior to releasing the refrigerant. 

Goodman residential units come pre-charged for a 15 foot line set and a listed, matching evaporator. You add .6oz of refrigerant for every foot in length over 15 your lineset ends up being. Unless your seller has psychic powers his guess of 3-4 oz to top off the charge is nothing more than that, a guess. This equipment is not cheap, and the potential to really d*** it up exists from the moment you take it out of the box. If you don't have any HVAC installation experience, do yourself a favor and hire someone who does.

If you get your equipment set/leveled/ducted in/drain line ran/electrical connections made/etc it should not be terribly expensive to have a tech come out and properly finish the job. At the very least, you are gonna need a vacuum pump, which he will provide along with all the other stuff you need to do it right.


----------



## kish-81 (Jan 22, 2012)

brandonmcginnis said:


> In his case, only the condensing unit is precharged. You will absolutely need to vacuum the lineset and coil after making your connections and prior to releasing the refrigerant.
> 
> Goodman residential units come pre-charged for a 15 foot line set and a listed, matching evaporator. You add .6oz of refrigerant for every foot in length over 15 your lineset ends up being. Unless your seller has psychic powers his guess of 3-4 oz to top off the charge is nothing more than that, a guess. This equipment is not cheap, and the potential to really d*** it up exists from the moment you take it out of the box. If you don't have any HVAC installation experience, do yourself a favor and hire someone who does.
> 
> If you get your equipment set/leveled/ducted in/drain line ran/electrical connections made/etc it should not be terribly expensive to have a tech come out and properly finish the job. At the very least, you are gonna need a vacuum pump, which he will provide along with all the other stuff you need to do it right.


That is exactly what I did; purchased a Goodman split system on-line. I set both units in place, pulled the new lineset (switched from R-22) and connected the air handler into the existing duct work. The tech did the brazing, pumped out the lineset & added the correct amount of R-410A. I learned a lot; it was hard work as my old heat pump decided to die in one of the hottest July's we had in many years.

Not for the faint of heart, but if you're handy & don't mind doing a little electrical, tin knocking, etc. it's a snap. :laughing:


----------



## hardingn88 (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you considered a Ductless Mini Split unit? It is possible to run the lines to a second story and they are hugely more efficient than many other options.
Check out the "LG art cool ductless mini split" (idk how to post link) but with that unit your indoor air handler is hidden behind a photo.
You can get a single zone unit from 3/4 ton to 4 ton or a MULTI zone from 1.5 tons and up. They are super nice I've seen and experienced it... they can truly make your entire home comfortable or just one room as each zone can be controlled independently. I am about to put one in my home.


----------



## hardingn88 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry idk how that got in this fourm it was a response to another thread


----------

